# Lyft Is Now Everywhere in 40 States



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Lyft Is Now Live Across 40 Entire States - Everywhere *

Yep, you read that right. Whether you're visiting family, friends, on a business trip or shopping trip, you can now get a Lyft ride anywhere in the states below:



















https://blog.lyft.com/posts/live-across-40-states

------

Lyft just gobbled up 40 entire states abandoning the metro area only model and catching Uber apparently off guard.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

**** THEM! ()


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I will love to have me some of them long distance country rides. I been asked several times if I can do pick ups on rural ares to go to the city. I will try it and see how it goes.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

News Flash: The United States of America has -- count 'em -- 50 states. So Lyft is not exactly "everywhere." 

They are also just now dipping their little toesies into states where Uber has been well-established for years.

Why is a mod hyping Lyft? Do you work for Lyft?

I actually like Lyft, but this is bizarre.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

JimKE said:


> News Flash: The United States of America has -- count 'em -- 50 states. So Lyft is not exactly "everywhere."
> 
> They are also just now dipping their little toesies into states where Uber has been well-established for years.
> 
> ...


It pretty clearly says everywhere across 40 states. The news is that unlike Uber they're not isolated into just certain metro areas. The term everywhere in this context means across the whole state in 40 states. It is meant to differentiate from meaning it only had a presence in certain states. Otherwise it would say everywhere across every state or the country or something.

This is a forum. It's a place for news and such as has happened for thousands of posts for years. I'd say it's worthy of a mention as much if not more than anything else posted on the forum. If Lyft or Uber just added 10,000 cities, that would be a similar newsworthy item. This basically did just that.

The format of the post is that of the news forum but placed here since its specific for Lyft. The format is to place the news title, snippet and picture first then comment afterward. The opinion which is mine merged with the post due to merge timing so it was placed and separated below it.

I wouldn't read more into it than what it is. It's a place for this topic that just happened to be read and discussed. Moderators are just regular members that help out. Posting something unrelated to forum administration does not indicate a sitewide endorsement.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I just moved to Northern Michigan at the end of July, and figured that I had left rideshare behind for the foreseeable future. Getting this news this morning was great news, because Traverse City, MI where I live now is a tourist mecca, (at least until the leaves fall) and the tourists have been crying out for Uber or Lyft. Right now, I'm literally the only Lyft driver in town. As soon as I get my region changed and pass out some referral cards in the local bars, I'm going to be doing fairly well, I'll bet! Until this morning, the nearest city that had rideshare was 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I almost like the idea of a long country drive.

Of course, theres no way I'm travelling 85 minutes to pick up someone at some remote beach town, LOL. We're talking a serious pickup fee, plus advance knowledge of pax destination.

I believe Lyft caps the ride $$ at $400 or $450, dont they? Can anyone confirm that for me?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I, also, got notice today (Thur) that I can pickup and drop off through out California. I thought that was always a done deal. Anyone know what is correct. I am in the L.A. area.
I ask Lyft Support. The person that answered gave me the incorrect information.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Never take the number given by lyft at face value. So that $8 is actually a $6 fare, but you will net $4 .

So lyft is available upto 40 states but in reality , only 20 states.

Here in Florida, there are places and cities where lyft is still not available. Uber on the other hand is pretty much everywhere. If you are ready to pay for it Uber will arrange a pick For you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> *Lyft Is Now Live Across 40 Entire States - Everywhere *
> 
> Yep, you read that right. Whether you're visiting family, friends, on a business trip or shopping trip, you can now get a Lyft ride anywhere in the states below:
> 
> ...


No kidding.
Sneaky Lyft.
Uber really is off balance.
I didnt see this one coming.



JimKE said:


> News Flash: The United States of America has -- count 'em -- 50 states. So Lyft is not exactly "everywhere."
> 
> They are also just now dipping their little toesies into states where Uber has been well-established for years.
> 
> ...


Yes but
This is a Game Changer !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope. 

GL with those 1 hr pings fools.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Makes sense why wouldn't they? NO doubt will pick up some rural rides.....but I believe that uber could now also copy this fairly quickly. Very soon you will see uber having the same coverage of entire states.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I pity the dopes that leave their cities to go fetch a ping 25 minutes away to find out it's a $5 ride to the Family Dollar down the road.

You have to be a special kind of desperate to help Lyft pretend it's a Verizon coverage map.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

swingset said:


> I pity the dopes that leave their cities to go fetch a ping 25 minutes away to find out it's a $5 ride to the Family Dollar down the road.
> 
> You have to be a special kind of desperate to help Lyft pretend it's a Verizon coverage map.


This actually makes a compelling argument for Lyft (and Uber who will soon likely copy this) to make the destination known to the driver prior to ping acceptance. Otherwise drivers will not go out of their way to take these. Some of them may be long trips and worthwhile.....but driver will need to know up front. Here is something else that would help (lyft., Uber are you listening?)....up front tipping. Yup, let the customer commit to a tip up front in order to entice a driver to drive 30 miles out of town to give them a ride. They want rural America but want to pay low rates? - This would make it a more viable service.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> This actually makes a compelling argument for Lyft (and Uber who will soon likely copy this) to make the destination known to the driver prior to ping acceptance. Otherwise drivers will not go out of their way to take these. Some of them may be long trips and worthwhile.....but driver will need to know up front. Here is something else that would help (lyft., Uber are you listening?)....up front tipping. Yup, let the customer commit to a tip up front in order to entice a driver to drive 30 miles out of town to give them a ride. They want rural America but want to pay low rates? - This would make it a more viable service.


Can they take the tip back if when the driver gets there the service is awful, the car breaks down etc


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> This actually makes a compelling argument for Lyft (and Uber who will soon likely copy this) to make the destination known to the driver prior to ping acceptance. Otherwise drivers will not go out of their way to take these. Some of them may be long trips and worthwhile.....but driver will need to know up front. Here is something else that would help (lyft., Uber are you listening?)....up front tipping. Yup, let the customer commit to a tip up front in order to entice a driver to drive 30 miles out of town to give them a ride. They want rural America but want to pay low rates? - This would make it a more viable service.


Up front tipping is the only way that could offset the cherry picking if they give us ride info up front. I doubt either would ever happen. Especially if Lyft is involved.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Can they take the tip back if when the driver gets there the service is awful, the car breaks down etc


No, not the way I would do it. It is an incentive to get a driver to go out of his way 30 miles for a small fare. The offer tip amount could show up in the ping so drivers see the incentive and then can decide if they want to take it. There could also still be the normal tip feature so that after the ride the pax can leave a tip for excellent service.

Bottom line is there needs to be an inventive to get a driver to go out of his way. Wether it is called an up front tip or a higher fare or a surcharge etc I think that adding something like this would help lyft and uber and drivers and passengers. It would make it easier for people to get quicker rides if they are willing to pay more. Heck this could even be used on in town rides - if someone really needs a ride but no driver is accepting and the person is willing to pay more they can offer an incentive and get a driver.

What lyft did here - it also opens up many cities/towns that did not have srvice before. This is not just an addition of rural service. There are several other sizeable cities in these states that did not have rideshare before and now suddenly it is available to them. Again, I don't see why uber wouldn't copy this move within the week.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

grams777 said:


> *Lyft Is Now Live Across 40 Entire States - Everywhere *
> 
> Yep, you read that right. Whether you're visiting family, friends, on a business trip or shopping trip, you can now get a Lyft ride anywhere in the states below:
> 
> ...


*Yo Team Fresno (Sac, Modesto, Stockton, Bakersfield, Reno et al) you heard?! *
This is great news so there's No need to come to the Bay this weekend. We got it covered.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> *Yo Team Fresno (Sac, Modesto, Stockton, Bakersfield, Reno et al) you heard?! *
> This is great news so there's No need to come to the Bay this weekend. We got it covered.


They can set a destination To the Bay and be PAID TO COMMUTE NOW !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just because you can *try* to get a car anywhere in those 40 states doesn't mean you'll be successful.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just because you can *try* to get a car anywhere in those 40 states doesn't mean you'll be successful.


That the same for every form of transportation.The small towns population 8 people are going to have a hard time of anything coming to pick them up.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyft sucks and now sucks more. Just what I want. Working a promo and getting 30 minute pings now.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Still Missing In Action here in Canada though


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> &%[email protected]!* THEM! ()


Thread should have ended after this post. 
Mods are dropping the ball lately



Uberfunitis said:


> Can they take the tip back if when the driver gets there the service is awful, the car breaks down etc


While a business might return your money as a courtesy, if you use a service or eat all your food, you are not entitled to your money back, even if you hated it. Don't you watch judge Judy?
Your recourse is to not return to that business.

Car breaks down, then of course that's different. The service wasnt completed.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Just curious, why the hell don't they have their own website? Why do they bite this website?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Just curious, why the hell don't they have their own website? Why do they bite this website?


???
Why doesn't Lyft have their own website? 
The same reason UBER doesn't have their own website.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> ???
> Why doesn't Lyft have their own website?
> The same reason UBER doesn't have their own website.


Huh? What do you mean? I just meant this website is uberpeople.net why doesn't lyft have something like lyftpeople.net.

I know this website doesnt belong to uber, its a forum for uber drivers..why don't lyft people create a lyft forum?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Huh? What do you mean? I just meant this website is uberpeople.net why doesn't lyft have something like lyftpeople.net.
> 
> I know this website doesnt belong to uber, its a forum for uber drivers..why don't lyft people create a lyft forum?


Uber is and was the dominate ride share when this site started. Lyft was and is an after thought.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> why doesn't lyft have something like lyftpeople.net.


1st. Because 90% of users on Lyftpeople.net would also be users here. 
It's the same thing.

2nd you do realize that this thread we're on is actually under the "Lyft" section of UP.net. 
So the creators of UP.net also created a Lyft section.

3rd. Why you hating on Lyft drivers?


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 1st. Because 90% of users on Lyftpeople.net would also be users here.
> It's the same thing.
> 
> 2nd you do realize that this thread we're on is actually under the "Lyft" section of UP.net.
> ...


Im not hating I was just curious. I didn't realize the thread was under Lyft. I was just browsing through threads while listening Glastonbury 2017 on tv, I wasn't paying attention to the section it was under.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow! Great news! Now, those of us working in Chicago will be getting Lyft requests from Iowa!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Wow! Great news! Now, those of us working in Chicago will be getting Lyft requests from Iowa!


Don't worry. Soon you won't be getting any requests in Chicago.

https://www.illinoispolicy.org/the-...of-rideshare-drivers-and-limit-surge-pricing/


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

How are rates determined in rural areas?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I will love to have me some of them long distance country rides. I been asked several times if I can do pick ups on rural ares to go to the city. I will try it and see how it goes.


Don't lose sight of the fact that every mile you drive, going to pick someone up as well as driving them costs you at a minimum .54 cents. Taking long-distance rides can end up costing you much more than you make, and until these companies factor that into their 200 mile trips (not round trip, which would be 400 miles) and pay you accordingly, think twice before doing these rides. You will never win.

I can just see it now: Lyft request 1,860 miles away for a pax with a 3.0 rating

YOU HAVE A LOW ACCEPTANCE RATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tommy Vercetti said:


> Huh? What do you mean? I just meant this website is uberpeople.net why doesn't lyft have something like lyftpeople.net.
> 
> I know this website doesnt belong to uber, its a forum for uber drivers..why don't lyft people create a lyft forum?


Uber probably owns 90% of the rideshare market, Lyft is only tolerated in order to make Uber not look like the monopoly that it is. Once Uber perfects driverless cars (lol) Lyft will be toast.



JimKE said:


> News Flash: The United States of America has -- count 'em -- 50 states. So Lyft is not exactly "everywhere."
> 
> They are also just now dipping their little toesies into states where Uber has been well-established for years.
> 
> ...


I used to prefer Lyft, but Uber has stepped up their game so much that I hardly drive Lyft any more. It doesn't help that Lyft encourages passenger disrespect of drivers for allowing multiple stop rides, where I live it is 109 degrees in the shade and they expect us to be happy waiting 20 minutes? Those who say just idle running the AC don't understand the costs of running a car. It doesn't help that Uber promotes the service as we're "Your Personal Driver" all for the cost of a taxi, once they factor in filling the car with 4 passengers and a minimum fare. They really should charge PER PASSENGER because filling the car with 3 more people does add to gas usage. My point being, Lyft has become worse for the driver.



itsablackmarket said:


> How are rates determined in rural areas?


They aren't any different, other than you the driver will PAY to drive the people around. I once drove 18 miles to a rural area to drive a man minimum fare $2.44 for snacks. He promised to tip, but didn't. I drove 18 miles back to town. You are well within your rights to not accept rides from a long way away and you should. Until these companies compensate us for our long-distance miles to pick passengers up, this will never be a paying proposition.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Don't lose sight of the fact that every mile you drive, going to pick someone up as well as driving them costs you at a minimum .54 cents. Taking long-distance rides can end up costing you much more than you make, and until these companies factor that into their 200 mile trips (not round trip, which would be 400 miles) and pay you accordingly, think twice before doing these rides. You will never win.
> 
> I can just see it now: Lyft request 1,860 miles away for a pax with a 3.0 rating
> 
> ...


Why are these companies clueless on how to operate in rural areas? They are so out of touch with reality in their little silicon valley bubble.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I will love to have me some of them long distance country rides. I been asked several times if I can do pick ups on rural ares to go to the city. I will try it and see how it goes.


Yea I wouldn't want to be one of those drivers in Montana or Wyoming! 50 Minutes away! LOL



melusine3 said:


> I can just see it now: Lyft request 1,860 miles away for a pax with a 3.0 rating


But Lyft tells me that riders are counting on me! I don't want to let riders or Lyft down.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

JimKE said:


> News Flash: The United States of America has -- count 'em -- 50 states. So Lyft is not exactly "everywhere."
> 
> They are also just now dipping their little toesies into states where Uber has been well-established for years.
> 
> ...


Actually it's 52.....


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like Lyft is giving bonuses for long pickups in NYC. How about the rest of the country?



Mr. Affinito said:


> Two Stories:
> 
> 
> Called to Westchester Avenue area Bronx at 25% premium because of the distance (that's the message Lyft sent when sending the request). Accepted. Well, I was 5 min away and she calls ...frustrated... "it says you're 25 min away... where are you?" I assured her I was just 5 min away. I got there and her house number was not on that block. I cancelled. F-it. So, while I'm at the stoplight, a dude walks up to the car and points to me.... I put down my window (he didn't look threatening) and he said "Are you here for Jackie?" I told him, "Yeah, but there was no 918 on that block. He was like well, yeah, she's here. He walks toward my rear passenger door and the light turned green. My foot kinda hit the accelerator. I mean, I had already cancelled.... ugh.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

It is great that Lyft is available in more states, however, you need riders with the app lol. Just because it's available doesn't guarantee you rides. Where I live it has been available for a while. I get 20 uber requests to every 1 Lyft request. I can go a full day without a Lyft request. Often times I get a request and it is over 20 min away. No thank you. Then your acceptance rating falls when you do not accept 1 or 2 rides based on the location of the pick up because there are so few requests. . Then you get a nasty text about a low acceptance rate. Not saying it's not worth driving for Lyft but in a new area reset your expectations as to the number of requests you are going to get.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I almost like the idea of a long country drive.
> 
> Of course, theres no way I'm travelling 85 minutes to pick up someone at some remote beach town, LOL. We're talking a serious pickup fee, plus advance knowledge of pax destination.
> 
> I believe Lyft caps the ride $$ at $400 or $450, dont they? Can anyone confirm that for me?


If Lyft wants to evolve, they need to rethink their insistence that we take all rides, no matter how far away they are. They need to assign a travel fee for long distances, including when we go out of town and have to deadhead back because those rides are ZERO profit and we even end up paying for them at the benefit of Lyft (and Uber).



Mikek999 said:


> Yea I wouldn't want to be one of those drivers in Montana or Wyoming! 50 Minutes away! LOL
> 
> But Lyft tells me that riders are counting on me! I don't want to let riders or Lyft down.


Lyft doesn't care that it lets it's drivers down. Every day.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Is Uber available in every state?


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

This is good for cities with lots of tourism.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

grams777 said:


> *Lyft Is Now Live Across 40 Entire States - Everywhere *
> 
> Yep, you read that right. Whether you're visiting family, friends, on a business trip or shopping trip, you can now get a Lyft ride anywhere in the states below:
> 
> ...


Not entirely. I was driving across Maryland, and I turned on my app, and it said Lyft was not available there. This was Labor Day weekend, so they may think they are covering the area entirely, but they're not.... yet!


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Don't lose sight of the fact that every mile you drive, going to pick someone up as well as driving them costs you at a minimum .54 cents. Taking long-distance rides can end up costing you much more than you make, and until these companies factor that into their 200 mile trips (not round trip, which would be 400 miles) and pay you accordingly, think twice before doing these rides. You will never win.
> 
> I can just see it now: Lyft request 1,860 miles away for a pax with a 3.0 rating
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't been here to Chicago or any big city for that matter. Lyft has gathered a Lot of momentum here in Chicago lately. Especially with all the bad press Uber has been getting lately. And give it up on them driverless cars bro that shi is dead. At least here in Chicago anyway.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

grams777 said:


> *Lyft Is Now Live Across 40 Entire States - Everywhere *
> 
> Yep, you read that right. Whether you're visiting family, friends, on a business trip or shopping trip, you can now get a Lyft ride anywhere in the states below:
> 
> ...


Great. Now the Uber rates will never increase. The two of you will race to the bottom with rates and the only ones suffering will be drivers. Lyft SUCKS!!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I didnt know there were so few drivers back home. I wiml be seeing you soon.


JuanMoreTime said:


> I just moved to Northern Michigan at the end of July, and figured that I had left rideshare behind for the foreseeable future. Getting this news this morning was great news, because Traverse City, MI where I live now is a tourist mecca, (at least until the leaves fall) and the tourists have been crying out for Uber or Lyft. Right now, I'm literally the only Lyft driver in town. As soon as I get my region changed and pass out some referral cards in the local bars, I'm going to be doing fairly well, I'll bet! Until this morning, the nearest city that had rideshare was 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> Lyft sucks and now sucks more. Just what I want. Working a promo and getting 30 minute pings now.


Are you saying you will *not* deadhead out to Coldwater or Bad Axe for a 2 mile run?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Lyft sucks like no teeth hippy


----------

